# got my bass mount...(replica)



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

sorry for the bad pic...my phone got wet and now I am using a p.o.s for now... willl send a better pic soon.... fish scale taxidermy (kevin) did an awesome job on this replica... best I have ever seen.. tommy


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

That does look good; bet you got just the place for it


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a good mount, how big was that hog?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

An execellant looking replica mount.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice mount and awsome bass.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great lookin' mount!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Man that is nice!!!!!! How many pounds?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a great paint job. Most look to dark. Are you growing another trophy in the aquarium in the photo?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

got to be over 10. i am going to guess 12.2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It does look very good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great mount. What a fish!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Looks great !! I would love to be able and wake up and look at that Hawg every day !!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bass mount*

it was 24 inches with a 20 in girth and went 10lbs... looked a lot bigger to me when I caught it and even after mounted... wish it was 12 but 10 is good enough for me... very pleased with the mount...


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

wow make me want mine now. i have a skin mount being done on one that is just a tad over 24 should be here at end of yr.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> it was 24 inches with a 20 in girth and went 10lbs... looked a lot bigger to me when I caught it and even after mounted... wish it was 12 but 10 is good enough for me... very pleased with the mount...


What lake did you catch her in?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*lake*

sheldon reservoir,


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good looking bass!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*on the wall*

here is a little better pic of my replica on the wall


----------

